# Lenny Breau and reharmonization



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

I read this story about Lenny Breau in the the Jazz Guitar Forum and thought it was interesting and "comical".

_Apparently, while playing solo, he played a tune several times, and each time through went further and further into reharmonization, with one being just as compelling as the next. After about 10 minutes of this, he promptly stopped, put down his guitar and walked to the bar. The bartender asked why he stopped. His response was, *"I thought if I went any further, I would disappear." *Who knows how much if any of that is true, but it reflects on getting to a place where you really lose yourself in a tune. _

Admittedly, I don't fully understand reharmonization. However, I enjoy learning/reading about music theory.

This has been posted before but is enjoyable, interesting and educational (IMHO)


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

In the video, Collier alludes to "getting lost in the choices", because there are too many to select from. I suspect that's what Breau was referring to.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Based on what I’ve heard and watched, the term genius, so commonly misused, is appropriate with Lenny.

That harmonic thing he did. I learned to do it and I can a bit, but with him it was like water flowing.....words can’t really describe it.

Sad we lost him.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I had the pleasure of seeing him do it in person, back in 1971, at Le Hibou in Ottawa, and it was as you describe. I seem to recall him playing a Baldwin guitar that was ugly as sin. But it sure didn't sound like it in his hands.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

mhammer said:


> I had the pleasure of seeing him do it in person, back in 1971, at Le Hibou in Ottawa, and it was as you describe. I seem to recall him playing a Baldwin guitar that was ugly as sin. But it sure didn't sound like it in his hands.


For me, that trumps being at Woodstock or seeing Elvis.

Maybe it's time to go back and watch the CBC documentary (I think it was CBC) The Genius of Lenny Breau.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

And he was funny, too.


----------



## Cardamonfrost (Dec 12, 2018)

Drugs are bad. Owing money to drug dealers is worse I hear.

Its also sad to see what's happening to his name, with Chets 'Lenny Breau School of Music".

For anyone that is into that kinda stuff, I found lennys book (with explanations by John Knowles) 'Lenny Breau Fingerstyle Jazz', to be super useful.

C


----------



## Cardamonfrost (Dec 12, 2018)

And, this is good too.




C


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

It takes a certain ear to hear the nuance and cacophony of all those notes to appreciate jazz, I guess. lol


----------



## Cardamonfrost (Dec 12, 2018)

^^
Lol... "Wait, is that Pink Floyd?"

C


----------



## Sketchy Jeff (Jan 12, 2019)

Cardamonfrost said:


> And, this is good too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That Neely guy has a knack for explaining stuff. The line about using those upper levels sparingly so the whole piece isn't overwhelmed like adding too much hot pepper is good. 

j


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Milkman said:


> For me, that trumps being at Woodstock or seeing Elvis.
> 
> Maybe it's time to go back and watch the CBC documentary (I think it was CBC) The Genius of Lenny Breau.


Agreed.

I saw Oscar Peterson solo at Stratford Festival Theatre. The guy was superhuman.


----------

